# Word 2003 File Menu is Gone



## Truplaya (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey,

Having a slight problem with Microsoft Word 2003. Not sure what happened, but I opened the program the other day, and the entire file menu is missing. Nothing I've done, going in changing the settings, restarting my computer, etc, has helped.

Any idea what could have caused this or how to fix it?

thanks for any help,
Josh


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Josh

It could just be hidden. MS introduced menus that only show your most used icons with Office XP and I hated it. But, you can put them back to full menus. Right click on a space on your menu bar and choose *Customize* from the dropdown menu. Choose the *Options* tab and check *always show full menus*. You can also check on the *Toolbars* tab that the menus you want are checked. If unchecked, they will not show.


----------



## Truplaya (Nov 15, 2007)

Already tried it. According to Word, the file menu should be there. The rest of the menu bar is present, only the file dropdown is missing.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

OK, I'm a bit confused. Is the whole menu bar missing or just one item missing? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Truplaya (Nov 15, 2007)

The Menu bar is there like usual, just without the entire File menu. Instead of going file, edit, view, insert...etc.....it starts with edit.

Attached is a screenshot.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Have you tried a reset? Go in to Customize again and in the Toolbars tab select the relevant toolbar and click *Reset* - see if that helps.


----------



## Truplaya (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, tried it before and just tried again. Nothing.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Very strange. Have a look here and work your way through each suggestion to see if any helps.

http://www.officearticles.com/word/steps_to_troubleshooting_microsoft_word.htm


----------

